# Rancho Cucamonga Area



## pog760 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey All,

Just got my first road bike, and wanted to know if there are any beginner groups in the area that I can join in to ride.:thumbsup: TIA

Gene


----------



## jchristopher (Sep 12, 2002)

pog760 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just got my first road bike, and wanted to know if there are any beginner groups in the area that I can join in to ride.:thumbsup: TIA
> 
> Gene


Hello, 

Check out http://www.cyclingconnection.org/ .


----------

